# 17HMR



## mossyoak09 (Aug 20, 2005)

are they good for crow hunting and what gun do u suggest and ammo i was thinking 917v with hornady 17 grains is this a good combo


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got the Savage 93R17-FV and I really like it. I chose it over the Marlin because of the free floating barrel, trigger is simple to work on, mine is down to a little less than 3 pounds pull and the magazine, though it only holds 5 rounds doesn't protrude very much below the stock. I hate those long magazines digging into my back when slung over the shoulder. I normally call and take crows with a shotgun but have taken several with the 17HMR and they will do the job out to about 150 yards. I'm sure others will claim longer distance but that is my limit on the 17. My gun shoots all the ammo brands well but seems to prefer the 17 grain Hornandy V-Max. The 17HMR is a funny round. Out to the first 30 yards or so it just punches a small hole through the crow. From about 30 yards to around 80-90 yards it is a exploding ball of feathers. From about the 90 yard mark on out the exploding effect isn't there but the insides of the crow are simply turned into mush. Either way it is lights out at all distance. No flopping around, squawking or attempts to take off.........just like throwing a light switch, they just cease to breath again. Your going to love the 17HMR, it's a really fun gun to shoot.


----------

